# Lenze Frequenzumrichter



## Jsmits (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo Elektrospecialisten,
Ich habe einen Lenze Fr.Umrichter Type E82EV751K2C mit Bedienmodul E82ZBC und Funktionsmodul E82ZAFSC010.
ich habe Lenze-Service gefragt, wie ich dem Motor," Links/Stop/ Rechts Lauf" mit einen Externen Schalter steuern kann, das heißt, was für Schalter und am welche Klemmen am F.Modul ich anschließen kann.
Als antwort bekommen: 
um die Funktion R/L/QSP zu nutzen, müssen Sie in C0007 den Wert 16 eintragen, damit sind E3 und E4 Drehrichtungsanwahl. Wenn kein Eingang True ist, fährt der Antrieb an der Rampe in C0105 auf 0.
Eingänge E1-Ex: Hi=15-30V Ri=3,3KR.
Was ist mit, " Wenn kein Eingang True ist " gemeint und was für Schalter nehmt mann ?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Jan.​


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2011)

Jsmits schrieb:


> Was ist mit, " Wenn kein Eingang True ist " gemeint und was für Schalter nehmt mann ?
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Jan.​



d.h. wenn an keinem Eingang die aus Anschluß 20 kommenden 20V anliegen.

Das Bild sagt doch eigentlich alles(Schließer)

Thomas


----------



## Per (22 Februar 2011)

*CW/CCW Lenze*

*Hallo* *Jsmits,

anbei ein Bild von den Anschlüssen der Schaltereinheit von Lenze E82ZBS020

Gruß Per

Link: http://dsc.lenze.de/dsc/indexPDF.jsp;jsessionid=455E162247C5F4DB379BAC6FE124A32E?ancher=Page=97&urlToPDF=productInfo/13217045_Frequenzumrichter_de.pdf#Page=97
 *


----------



## Jsmits (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo Thomas und Per,
Danke ,ihr beiden haben mir weiter geholfen.
ich bin kein gelernter Elektriker und habe  schwierigkeiten mit Lenzes Fachchineschies.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  Jan.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

...bitte verstehe es nicht falsch, aber such dir, wenn möglich, einen Elektriker für die Arbeiten "denn Strom macht klein, schwarz und häßlich" *


Thomas


*Quelle: in irgendeinem Forum mal gelesen


----------



## Jsmits (22 Februar 2011)

Alles klar Thomas, Du hast recht und ich kann dabei auch nichts kaput machen.
Gruß,  Jan.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

Etwas kaputzumachen wäre noch das kleinere Übel. Mach es mit einem E zusammen und Du lernst noch was dabei.

Thomas


----------



## Jsmits (1 März 2011)

Hallo specialisten,
ich möchte nochmals auf meine frage zurück kommen:

Ich habe einen Lenze Frequenzumrichter Type:E82EV751K2C. (8200 Vector)
Eingang 1x 230V L1-N Erde(Grün/Weiß).
Ausgang : U-V-W = 3x 230 V.
Ich möchte einen Drehstrommotor 230/ 400 Volt 0,75W mit ansteuern.
Mann sollte hier den Motor in Dreieck anschließen
Meine Frage: wieso habe ich am Umrichter zwischen U/V -V/W-U/W keine 400 Volt Spannung? In Drehstromnetz Habe ich ja zwischen LI-L2L-L3 immer 400 V.
Wer Erklärt mir das?
Mit freundlichen grüßen,  Jan smits.


----------



## MSB (1 März 2011)

Das ist, weil der Umrichter nicht in der Lage ist eine wundersame Spannungsvermehrung zu vollbringen ...

Kurzum:
Du gibts im Eingangsseitig "nur" 230V,
also gibts Ausgangsseitig auch nicht mehr.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Per (2 März 2011)

*Fachbuch Frequenzumrichter*

Sehr gutes Thema über Frequenzumrichter allgemein:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=305605#post305605

Gruß Per


----------

